# My windows is not working after installing ubuntu 7.04



## arunks (Dec 1, 2007)

My laptop had freedos and windows xp installed.

freedos was on c: and xp was on e:

I installed ubuntu 7.04 and then when i run xp it gives error regarding missing hal.dll

So my xp is not working now..

Plz resolve my problem.. I do not want to install xp or ubuntu again..

How can i get xp again working with ubuntu also continued working..

Thanx in advance...

waise i have seen and solved this problem many times in tthe past but now i dont remember so i m asking u guys.... I m waiting for some success solutions


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

show the content of menu.lst file



> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst


----------



## arunks (Dec 1, 2007)

plz help anybody..

ok i m getting the contents of menu.lst...

meanwhile if anyother guy know solution then telll plz


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

it is a windows problem.and u make sure ur XP partition is made active.
or in menu.lst XP entry add "makeactive" also.


----------



## arunks (Dec 1, 2007)

> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
> ...



plz now see and tell...i think it is already active/...u see and resolve my problem


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

I suppose "freedos" one is ur windows.i think in ur ubuntu,unmount any windows partitions mounted and use 

```
sudo cfdisk
```
and make ur windows partition active.
or the o/p of "fdisk  -l" will show u(an "*" will be there with active partitions) whether windows partition is active or not.
If activating win partition does not work,I am not able to help u much with windows.but i think u have to edit a file in ur win xp partition for eg: C:\> partition,where lies boot.ini file which may need to be edited.especially the line "default=" afaik.I think u ask any moderator to move this thread to "software troubleshooting" for win problems.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah show the ouptut of 

sudo fdisk -l


----------



## arunks (Dec 1, 2007)

my boot.ini contents are



> [boot loader]
> 
> timeout=30
> 
> ...



yaar before installing ubuntu the configuration was

Freedos was on c: drive and c was primary partition 
Windows xp was on e: drive

In grub menu i get like this

Ubuntu kernal 2.xxx
ubuntu some mode
ubuntu kernal 2.xxx
memtest+
freedos


So when we select freedos then it displays two options
windows xp
and
freedos

Now freedos is working properly
only problem is with windows xp...it says hal.dll file corrupted or missing

I have checked in e: drive in e:\windows\system32 hal.dll is present there...
then why xp is giving this error

fdisk -l shows this



> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> 
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

regarding boot.ini,i dont know.editing boot.ini is the solution i feel and i dont know that  .but it seems ur problem is with windows boot loader boot.ini.
i cant tell from the o/p which one is ur windows primary partition!as it shows u only have extended partitions!weird!i think /dev/sda2 will be ur windows partn then !


----------



## arunks (Dec 1, 2007)

hey guys i m now posting this msg from windows xp

It only took a single second to resolve my problem'''

 i changed partition no. 2 to3 for windows xp in boot.in

and this worked and i m happy now

nyways guys thanx for ur co-operation and helping hearted feelings


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

Ahaa!You got it solved!congos


----------

